# تركيب دائرة الريموت كنترول للتليفزيون العادي



## msobhy98 (9 يونيو 2008)

وابدا اولا بتعريف كيفية عمل التيونر





فمعظم اجهزة التليفزيون تستخدم التيونر العادي واطرافة بالترتيب كالتالي


تابع من هنا
http://www.almohandesen.net/vb/showthread-t_703.html







​


----------



## حوده النمر (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حوده النمر (23 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك مرتين مرة على اللموضوع الجميل والمفيد ومرة اخرى على تعريفنا بمنتدى المهندسين


----------



## أنلييزر (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات الرائعة وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## مثنىكاظم (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرآ جزيلآ .


----------



## المانومتر (5 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك
تحياتى


----------



## حوده النمر (13 أغسطس 2008)

اه فعلا عندك حق
المنتدى الان شغال تمام


----------



## حوده النمر (27 أغسطس 2008)

مجهودك اكثر من رائع


----------



## محبكم في الله (27 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك علي الشرح ةعلي االتعرف بمنتدي المهندس ولاه انت مشكور


----------



## نصار العيساوي (28 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك مرتين مرة على اللموضوع الجميل والمفيد ومرة اخرى على تعريفنا بمنتدى المهندسين، بارك الله فيك


----------



## حوده النمر (29 أغسطس 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ساره ابوتايه (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حوده النمر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهودك اكثر من رائع


----------



## الطير الحزين وبس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك ياهندسه


----------



## حوده النمر (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكووووووووووور
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الطير الحزين وبس (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخى العزيز على موضوعاتك القيمه


----------



## الطير الحزين وبس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع على جهودهم بالمنتدى


----------



## الطير الحزين وبس (17 سبتمبر 2008)

وشكرا للاعضاء على الردود


----------



## محمود010 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

افهم من كده انها دعاية للمنتدى الآخر ولا ايه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
على العموم شكرا لك على الدائرة


----------



## حوده النمر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

منتدى المهندسين
www.almohandesen.net​


----------



## مهندسه ميشوو (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسيه جدااا لك بجد انا كنت عايزه اعرف تركيب دائره الريموت Tv
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

